# Favorite Walt Frazierisms



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Personally i like "isolating and devasting"
"huffing and stuffing along the baseline"
"swarming knick defense" (whens the last time we heard that one?)
"catalyst"
"providing the impotence"


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

"no play for mister gray"


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

"bounding and astounding" lol

i think swishing and dishing too


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Omg Walt can drive you nuts sometimes though saying the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

larry brown provided the inspiration the knicks provided the devastation lol someday


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

I think he is saying "impetus", not impotence......ROFLAO


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

"Good Dishing and Swishing"


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

“When you’re playing him it’s like going through the tunnel of love. All you feel is hands, knees and elbows all over you.”
--Walt Frazier, on why Jerry Sloan of the Chicago Bulls was a tough defensive guard


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

"All the knicks with the nack now"


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Shucking and Jiving


----------

